# Sticky  Rules of the Gaming Fun forum



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The intent of this forum is casual talk about video games and gaming consoles. Computer based games (PC or Mac) may also be discussed. This is NOT the place to console bash, game bash, etc. This is NOT the place to attack others who do not use the same console as you. This is NOT the place to attack game and consoles manufacturers or other members.

It IS the place for help, use, and setup of the various consoles and games. We do not care what you use, but it is not your place to put down another for their choice.

Discussion of "easter eggs" and cheats is allowed, so long as the discussion does not involve invalidating your warranty, fraud, or any illegal activity.

If you choose to discuss the modification of your game console, we will presume that the console is out of warranty and therefore yours to modify. Please do not encourage other members to void their warranties or violate terms of service with any online service (XBOX Live, etc.)

Posting of illegally obtained material such as ripped games or links to torrent sites is against forum rules and will be dealt with appropriately.

....and of course, our standard forum wide rules apply which can be viewed *here*.

Thank you and have fun!


----------

